# Europiccola rebuild!



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

So I bought one of these from eBay which is a total wreck. Stripped it completely and done all the seals. Any tips if anyone has done this? I am in the process of sanding the base in order to respray it. Any tips on paint? Ie what brands to use and what colour to compliment he chrome? Thanks!


----------



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

DannyMontez said:


> So I bought one of these from eBay which is a total wreck. Stripped it completely and done all the seals. Any tips if anyone has done this? I am in the process of sanding the base in order to respray it. Any tips on paint? Ie what brands to use and what colour to compliment he chrome? Thanks!


Hi

I'm doing the same at the moment with a few machines and I've found the hammered silver spray paint from Hammerite if fine

for that finish,however I'm having problems finding a match for the bronze colour.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

So far the hardest things have been getting the base off and sanding the base for a respray. I'm thinking of a light blue. The chrome has polished up quite nicely actually. The heating element has been de scaling for about 3 days now.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)




----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

DannyMontez said:


> So far the hardest things have been getting the base off and sanding the base for a respray. I'm thinking of a light blue. The chrome has polished up quite nicely actually. The heating element has been de scaling for about 3 days now.


Hello

How do you get the base off ?

I have the correct Torx bit, but

no amount of force, WD40, acetone

or other will shift it !

-jkk


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Such a ball ache. A hammer and a flat head screw driver. Wd helped and a penetrating oil is supposed to help too. I put the bolts that hold the element in place back in to ensure that I didn't warp the bolt holes. It did take ages to get it off and I'm not sure how easy it'll be to get it back on.


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

WD40 isn't really a very good penetrating oil. To release a rusty or seized bolt you need a good graphited penetrating oil like this:

http://www.caravan-boat-cleaning-maintenance-sanitation-products.co.uk/index.php/component/virtuemart/?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=122&category_id=77

Spray it on and let it soak in for 24 hours.

A freeze spray is good too.That can help to crack the bond.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Mine seems a little tight getting back on. Any tips for that?


----------

